# Homicidal Maniac



## wainscottbl (Feb 24, 2016)

So a friend sold me his Playstation 3 for a hundred bucks. Grand Theft Auto 4. 

I can't beat this bloody mission where I have to beat up a laundry mat owner who does not pay his protection money. He drives off an I am supposed to chase him. Not doing so well. I seem to always be wrecking, and the game puts obstacles in the way, like an ambulance and a traffic jam. When I get frustrated I go on a rampage. I go shoot up the boardwalk or the beach. Or just shoot people.  I try to get the rich looking people as you get more money that way, at least in theory. Not sure if it works out that way. It's a way to make a little cash, killing random citizens. I also kill people if they make me mad--say ram my car, or don't get out of the way. 

Well, not that I have confessed myself to be a homicidal maniac, I am watching Breaking Bad all over, and I think I make Tuco look sane.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 25, 2016)

I saw this post and for some reason I read your title as "Suicidal Maniac.''


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 25, 2016)

This is why I only play online games against other players. At least then I am not beaten by a computer and I can simply say the other is better


----------



## 20oz (Feb 25, 2016)

wainscottbl said:


> When I get frustrated I go on a rampage. I  go shoot up the boardwalk or the beach. Or just shoot people.  I try to  get the rich looking people as you get more money that way, at least in  theory. Not sure if it works out that way. It's a way to make a little  cash, killing random citizens. I also kill people if they make me  mad--say ram my car, or don't get out of the way.



Lol. That's how most GTA players play. So, you're completely normal if you see it that way.



Reichelina said:


> I saw this post and for some reason I read your title as "Suicidal Maniac.''



Freudian?



Ultraroel said:


> This is why I only play online games against  other players. At least then I am not beaten by a computer and I can  simply say the other is better :grin:



You're too rational to be an online player. You should always be like this bird here:  :hell_pawn:  You should also be screaming, "I WAS LAGGING!" or "HOW ARE YOU STILL ALIVE!"


----------



## Rafal (Feb 25, 2016)

Hmm... I thought this was going to be a little more - entertaining. I work social services, addictions treatment. We get real homicidal maniacs on a near daily basis; one of my "favorite" clients threatens to kill everyone in the building every single week. He does have a number of issues that would make the chances of him killing people, if he ever buckled down and decided yes today is the day, a real possibility. 

Maybe I'll suggest next time instead of wasting his welfare payment on crack cocaine or whatever he can buy on the street to invest in a PS4 and Grand Theft Auto. Then he too can be a "homicidal maniac" whose victims spit money at him. 


Sorry if the sarcasm is a tad rough, but really. For someone like myself it just throws into perspective how the average person, yet again, who doesn't deal with the unsavory part of society just doesn't know.


----------



## wainscottbl (Feb 27, 2016)

20oz said:


> Lol. That's how most GTA players play. So, you're completely normal if you see it that way.



Yes, I guess I was just self-conscious. On another web forum, there are a few jerks. You know how it goes. There is this thread about unpopular opinions you hold. Being election time, I said something like: "I prefer serial killers to our politicians, but serial killers go all out, but politicians, many of whom are sociopaths, are wimps and half-ass do it." 

The main jerk, who mostly responds with snide comments to everything posted by people--he never has a comment of any substance--said it was disturbing. Then a goonie joined in. I asked if these guys had a cognizance problem, and suggested the take a neuropsychological exam, or simply look up the terms irony, sarcasm, and satire, and that eating children seems a good meal to me, according to Jonathan Swift's cookbook. They asked: "So you are saying you are Jonathan Swift." I'm like :::facepalm:::

I am sure they would think a GTA rampage would be disturbing. But then again, losers on forums are not the best people to get self-conscious about. But one note. This snide asshole. He gets to me so much because he is so snide. It's that he can't insult me directly, but can only make these nasty little comments, like a cowards. Little things are what get to me--it's stupid, I know. I have this desire to say something with an F and ending with U. But I'll be booted. Or say, "I challenge you!" One night when drunk, I said that I would say that (challenge so and so to a duel) because he abused his girlfriend. "I have my honor!" or something I said. Of course no one duels today, but 19th century literature makes one want to say, "I challenge you!" when you are drunk.  This girlfriend-beater was not there. I said it to someone else. It's amazing the things you say, and will say you are going to do, when drunk. You think you are Napoleon. And Napoleon though he was a macho, when he wasn't so macho once he got to Russia. Not such an Alexander now are you, Bonaparte? He was very fond of champagne you know....


----------



## The Green Shield (Mar 8, 2016)

wainscottbl said:


> Yes, I guess I was just self-conscious. On another web forum, there are a few jerks. You know how it goes. There is this thread about unpopular opinions you hold. Being election time, I said something like: "I prefer serial killers to our politicians, but serial killers go all out, but politicians, many of whom are sociopaths, are wimps and half-ass do it."
> 
> The main jerk, who mostly responds with snide comments to everything posted by people--he never has a comment of any substance--said it was disturbing. Then a goonie joined in. I asked if these guys had a cognizance problem, and suggested the take a neuropsychological exam, or simply look up the terms irony, sarcasm, and satire, and that eating children seems a good meal to me, according to Jonathan Swift's cookbook. They asked: "So you are saying you are Jonathan Swift." I'm like :::facepalm:::
> 
> I am sure they would think a GTA rampage would be disturbing. But then again, losers on forums are not the best people to get self-conscious about. But one note. This snide asshole. He gets to me so much because he is so snide. It's that he can't insult me directly, but can only make these nasty little comments, like a cowards. Little things are what get to me--it's stupid, I know. I have this desire to say something with an F and ending with U. But I'll be booted. Or say, "I challenge you!" One night when drunk, I said that I would say that (challenge so and so to a duel) because he abused his girlfriend. "I have my honor!" or something I said. Of course no one duels today, but 19th century literature makes one want to say, "I challenge you!" when you are drunk.  This girlfriend-beater was not there. I said it to someone else. It's amazing the things you say, and will say you are going to do, when drunk. You think you are Napoleon. And Napoleon though he was a macho, when he wasn't so macho once he got to Russia. Not such an Alexander now are you, Bonaparte? He was very fond of champagne you know....


*You're overthinking this, wainscottbi.* So long as you know the difference between reality and fiction, and you know that the stuff you can do in _Grand Theft Auto _you're not allowed to do in real life -- and have no actual _desire_ to do them in real life, you're cool. Enjoying _Grand Theft Auto_ doesn't make you a homicidal maniac any more than me enjoying Medieval Fantasy games make me an expert on Medieval weaponry both in knowledge and skill. 

As Kinzie from _Saints Row IV_ once said, “Go on then, unleash hell.”


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmmm I was expecting this to be a post about your old house guest drug addict.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 8, 2016)

Lewdog said:


> Hmmm I was expecting this to be a post about your old house guest drug addict.



Well, I did that in the heat of passion. I consider a homicidal maniac who goes around with callous, insane pleasure at killing people. 


[video=youtube;qTAmKmw2_Ts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTAmKmw2_Ts&amp;ebc=ANyPxKrRDL2Bjw7wpXe8JSKftY  f5-fqil-cdrlm3p0tsNwe-229Og7yjvRYwQMjNsdQ2uQfqQ4xrZgOQQKXJPrSMVLbH8BVYJQ[/video]


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 8, 2016)

I must ask to not start killing the members of WF, that is my job.


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 9, 2016)

bazz cargo said:


> I must ask to not start killing the members of WF, that is my job.



You say one bad thing about my writing, I'll go all Tuco on you.


----------

